

How to Love Your Customers - shantheman
http://blog.springmetrics.com/2012/06/how-to-love-your-customers/

======
scottio
Hi,

We take the guerilla approach. We prop an iPhone against whatever is handy,
then use the front-facing camera to introduce ourselves and let them know what
to expect in the first few weeks of their new subscription. We then push the
video to Vimeo via its iPhone app, then embed the video in a special welcome
page that's shared with the customer. Whole process takes 3-4 minutes.

The goal is to establish a human connection right off the bat. We want them to
know we don't vanish the second we get their money. We're there to make them
successful, and we're in it for the long haul.

Let me know if you have any other questions. And thanks for taking the time to
read and engage!

Scott

------
TamDenholm
I'm interested to hear more about the personalised video for every customer...

